# Clear silicone caulk used instead of plumber's putty**HELP**



## Joe F (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm surprised it's sticking that well to the sink. How about trying a scotch brite pad?


----------



## hummin40 (Oct 22, 2007)

I think I started with one of those. I just finished reading a thread on here where some guy had the same problem with silicone in a tub. One suggestion was a sanding drill. Sounds like I'm stuck with a mess and I'm not alone. 
Oh well, I tried. Thanks for your help, Joe.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Usually it comes off pretty easy. This is why I recommend plumbers putty over silicon. They make a non-staining putty for plastics and porous stones.


----------



## CathrynH (Jan 9, 2008)

What about acetone (nail polish remover)


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

use a knife
u need to penetrate it first then start scraping, put your back into it


----------



## Frank Steele (Jan 14, 2008)

new sharp razor blades and time have always worker for me.


----------



## tubguy (Nov 10, 2007)

Use a scrap razor blade and remove as much as possible. Then take WD 40 and spray the area down. Now continue scraping the wetted area down with razor blade. It might take a couple of tries. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## hummin40 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Elbow grease, razor blades, WD40 and scruffies have taken most of the mess off. I appreciate your help!


----------

